# Gatorade HFCS



## the nut (Jun 21, 2007)

So, I'm sitting at home drinking a Gatorade, and I notice that Gatorade now cotains High Fructose Corn Syrup. What gives, I thought that was bad shit. Why would they add that now?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 21, 2007)

Its cheap


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

yea, real cheap.  especially with the abundance of corn in the states.  

what do you mean add it now?  it has been there for as long as i can remeber.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

Does it have 0g of sugar on the nutrition facts?  

See, Ive asked this before...

In another thread, I was told that if its below 0.5g, then the producer can list it as 0g.

If HFCS is sugar, why isnt it listed?  Cuz its less than 0.5g?  Then that doesnt sound bad to me.

But yet it is...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Does it have 0g of sugar on the nutrition facts?
> 
> See, Ive asked this before...
> 
> ...




Gatorade does not have 0 carbs (unless they are doing something different these days).


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Gatorade right here on my desk says 14g of sugar per serving.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess I was going by teh assumption that it said 0 carbs and 0 sugar.  

If it said both of those, but listed HFCS, then my question still stands.


----------



## the nut (Jun 21, 2007)

Gatorade added HFCS in 2007, at least that's what I'm reading. It definitely did not contain HFCS before that, that's why I always drank it instead of Powerade, which always contained it.

This is from Wiki: 
The original Gatorade contained water, sucrose (table sugar) and glucose-fructose syrups, citric acid, sodium chloride (table salt), sodium citrate, monopotassium phosphate, and flavoring/coloring ingredients. In 2007, Gatorade reformulated their bottled drinks to use high fructose corn syrup as a sweetener.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2007)

Get the powdered.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2007)

The main sweetener in the powder is dextrose.  Get it.


----------



## the nut (Jun 24, 2007)

Good looking out!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Its cheap



Yes, because it's subsidized by the government. 

Not only is it worse for you than sugar, but it also doesn't taste as good.

Fuck Gatorade.


----------



## KentDog (Jun 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fuck Gatorade.


I agree. I'm not buying any more after my current stock runs out.


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 25, 2007)

why dont you just drink water?
lol


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

plewser2006 said:


> why dont you just drink water?
> lol



For a substance with no flavor, the taste gets old after a while.


----------



## plewser2006 (Jun 25, 2007)

then add chocolate protien


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

I would only drink Gatorade immediately after a workout or with my CEE.


----------



## the nut (Jun 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I would only drink Gatorade immediately after a workout or with my CEE.


----------

